# Yep yet another dig and again some more good stuff ..enjoy !!...oh and 1 mystery..



## Dewfus (Apr 22, 2020)

HOLY DUG UP MURDER WEAPON BATMAN !! Can someone tell me what kind of toy gun this is ..its heavy and rusty lol 






 
Found 2 more mason jars 


 
This lock seems old  


 
Microphone maybe siren ??? Idk help lol 





Found my 3rd Goshen city bottling compay from goshe. Indiana 10 mins away from me and my 8th sheele bottle


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 23, 2020)

I like that baggage tag!  I've been to Manayunk before, I really like that neighbourhood.  And I think your unidentified metal thing is a fan without the blades or motor.

Also are you sure that's a toy gun?  Definitely not unheard of to find real guns in bottle dumps.


----------



## RCO (Apr 23, 2020)

the gun might be a pellet / BB gun , is some that look similar and appear like hand guns but fired pellets / BB's , that be my guess


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 23, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I like that baggage tag!  I've been to Manayunk before, I really like that neighbourhood.  And I think your unidentified metal thing is a fan without the blades or motor.
> 
> Also are you sure that's a toy gun?  Definitely not unheard of to find real guns in bottle dumps.


You've been to manayunk that's crazy lol and you are right about the metal thing it's most likely a fan Good eye lol and I'm pretty sure it's a toy the gun that is lol the barrel ha loka pinhole where te bullet should come out but idk lol


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 23, 2020)

RCO said:


> the gun might be a pellet / BB gun , is some that look similar and appear like hand guns but fired pellets / BB's , that be my guess


I thought that as well but I figured it was pretty old due to the rust don't know how old or if they make bb guns like this anywhere anymore or ever did I cant find it as a bb gun but who knows I hope it's fake I hate guns lol


----------



## RCO (Apr 23, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> I thought that as well but I figured it was pretty old due to the rust don't know how old or if they make bb guns like this anywhere anymore or ever did I cant find it as a bb gun but who knows I hope it's fake I hate guns lol



I think they've made BB guns for a long time , at least into the 40's or 50's , it was likely made to look similar to a real gun


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 23, 2020)

RCO said:


> I think they've made BB guns for a long time , at least into the 40's or 50's , it was likely made to look similar to a reual gun


I've looked everywhere for an example lol I know it's a toy due to hollow handle but I'll find it the hunt is on I love reaching for things even though I rarely find them


----------



## emeyetee (Apr 23, 2020)

Manyunk is a neighborhood in Philly, it also happens to be a great spot to find very old bottles.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 23, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> HOLY DUG UP MURDER WEAPON BATMAN !! Can someone tell me what kind of toy gun this is ..its heavy and rusty lol
> 
> View attachment 205968View attachment 205969
> Found 2 more mason jars
> ...


Forgot a few things from last night's dig 







Dewfus said:


> HOLY DUG UP MURDER WEAPON BATMAN !! Can someone tell me what kind of toy gun this is ..its heavy and rusty lol
> 
> View attachment 205968View attachment 205969
> Found 2 more mason jars
> ...


A


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 23, 2020)

RCO said:


> I think they've made BB guns for a long time , at least into the 40's or 50's , it was likely made to look similar to a real gun



Of course they had bb guns back in the 40s 50s, ever heard of Red Ryder? Little late for that reference though,  lol.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 23, 2020)

emeyetee said:


> Manyunk is a neighborhood in Philly, it also happens to be a great spot to find very old bottles.


Awsome well


PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Of course they had bb guns back in the 40s 50s, ever heard of Red Ryder? Little late for that reference though,  lol.


Never to late for movie references lol I speak in movie quotes 80 percent of the time lol


----------



## Huntindog (Apr 29, 2020)

Look this guy up for your BB gun...
Daisy No. 118 Target Special air pistol


----------



## Huntindog (Apr 30, 2020)

Ok I looked up a picture for ya...


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 30, 2020)

Huntindog said:


> Ok I looked up a picture for ya...


 That's awsome thank you


----------

